#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-09
<kurono> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-13
<bonieg> espero contribir con el desarrollo de esta distrubucion
<darkhole> Buenas noches.
<darkhole> Lamento el inconveniente con el Calendar.
<IngForigua> noches
<darkhole> La idea es realizar la reunion a las 9:30 y conatr con personas que no pueden estar desde el inicio de la misma
<darkhole> * contar
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua llegan tarde je!
<darkhole> Nop, en realidad mas temprano que de costumbre
<darkhole> La idea es iniciar a las 9:30 PM
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jeje
 * SergioMeneses anda q se cae
<darkhole> Se que requiere un esfuerzon particular para algunos, pero vale la pena. Hay personas que nos pueden acompañar solo desde las 10 PM
<darkhole> IngForigua con respecto a lo que le comenté, sumercé ya tiene las cuentas claras?
<SergioMeneses> darkhole,  un horario de 10pm es duro!
<darkhole> Por eso es de 9:30 PM
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, revise http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia
<SergioMeneses> se le esta cayendo el sitio
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua todo un exito la uowes!
<darkhole> Eso vi en identi.ca
<darkhole> Esas charlas estuvieron rebuenas :)
<darkhole> De alta calidad
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, uff hubieron unas muy poderosas jeje
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo las de efrain
<darkhole> Si
<darkhole> Se desquito al no ir al evento de Venezuela
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, sip :D y participo mucha gente nueva! eso me gusto
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jajaja sisas
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hay muchas cosas por hacer ahorita... pero necesitamos q el concilio funcione mejor
<SergioMeneses> andamos desbalanceados 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<darkhole> Bueno, de mi parte, sigo en pie :) Solo que estas semanas han sido un asco, y sin mentir ando buscando nuevos orizontes.
<darkhole> * horizontes
<darkhole> Perdon por mi ausencia en la pasada reunion. Estoy adelantandome
<darkhole> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/29/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<darkhole> Por cierto, ya no somos 10 Ubuntu Members, somos 9 o creo que 8
<darkhole> MagicFab ya no hace parte de Ubuntu Colombia, y tampoco Luis.
<darkhole> He podido disfrutar poco de mi Ubuntu 11.04 :( Que cosas tan bonitas, Empathy mejora cada vez mas, y las barras laterales son increibles...
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, dale :D
<darkhole> dale??
<darkhole> Pa donde le doy??
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, jaja q siga leyendo :D
<darkhole> ???
<darkhole> Jaja, bueno, ya casi acabo
<darkhole> Jaja, cuando uds entraron, yo los aprobé, jajajajaja
<darkhole> Ya me empiezo a sentir viejo.....
<darkhole> Parece que todo tiene su principio y su fin, y soy de los que defiende esa idea
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, lol
<darkhole> Los 25 que se acercan para mi, no vienen solos
<darkhole> Jajajaa
<darkhole> Es un cuarto de siglo en este mundo.. Es tiempo de evaluarse un poco, aun quedan otros 3 cuartos
<darkhole> Bueno, 21:30
<darkhole> Empieza el momento  en la que esperamos a otras personas, 10 min.
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, je! yo el martes cumplo 23
<darkhole> Bueno, de antemano (porque soy remalo con las fechas) FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua tengo el texto cifrado de una clave pgp para actualizar mi key de LP pero no lo puedo desencriptar
<SergioMeneses> q feo
<darkhole> Esta enterrada?? En cual cementerio?
<darkhole> desencriptar no existe ;) Solo existe la palabra cifrar
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, oks vale...
<SergioMeneses> mira
<SergioMeneses> ----- BEGIN PGP MESSAGE -----
<SergioMeneses> Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU / Linux)
<SergioMeneses> hQEMA20lz6EwqnJxAQf/dDMe0IOzQz8BmAjXzhtHojQ + JXo/B2fkyXPAJIuAYnmQ
<SergioMeneses> i/m/OOadih9FLarCzjGRVc8 / / bXBPuc7sAQiE4yT4eswmh dos GJISsXGhKccmBNhm
<SergioMeneses> GwA7Xz9 sRJWt5H/O0uD45BRysEft7Ye5QJ6e37kIIlyJk1AajlY7xJ7T06 + + Rb / T
<SergioMeneses> ODQGz/we/0amNb2cgsEhRwnCKPjzmpz8LaFVGmYF3ZYSxELRJd5EM5JilIDZj9Mp
<SergioMeneses> 7uCKn864Hb4nuucTr2k7RtWqp4XrxWmdBPQb + + T6ZMDHCr9hB SLeUG9pHXrVQ4L2
<SergioMeneses> LI0AtEEk5Vl3h3eOoXyF2ZKr6FaEpFoIcO3Fxrt5HtLAyAEBBw2xEDpu/7QsUAEo
<IngForigua> telefono
<SergioMeneses> IIWMVI71MrxsdrtGJPfsrTP0J9BNN/mKUFSBXvn9C4ORaUAtgYo7vsBJYG9T15yY
<darkhole> Gaudela en un txt
<SergioMeneses> SX7W8vSC6iFfMDwHrzvs5AOmDh6J7Om44Ag8h9ytVlVOMN50gmnsHj/xyrJRlnt3
<SergioMeneses> LmQBk1pw4RxSioddcDscozkBsHGI + w + fMLn7Y9SPowJBcwVU81ym49paJlVoef0
<SergioMeneses> 4nzt8yzdnXm + + wjA4hG2vI g8Hdh38PitldWBLTgWUFBejWZXJtLLVkNiUUUQuDAr
<SergioMeneses> xs85/mjcOKV5JNNsY2OuJzdjfumgH1hY1nlWfJWN1SVK4Iuim4cSzAuYaLfXEDwu
<SergioMeneses> KGfi1b0BJc9HLundgR5Wkt9FkxWi7vaOpTpG7ZpMrxS4e78wDuhpyFC + XT0EYOcP
<SergioMeneses> znxxMgjHM5SN7FAosQTfdvqpOe + gVb40UZcnjSQlMYqcf/U1JhNB/CZcREeQoA53
<SergioMeneses> + C0fnES4/hfm6KfMcuekAm2dSk63MgO8aHG/QLl1oGSrEfptIYuyE6g0
<SergioMeneses> = SY / k
<SergioMeneses> ----- END PGP MESSAGE ----- 
<SergioMeneses> dios
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si ya la tengo en un texto
<darkhole> Bien, ahora, si mal no recuerdo, creo que Nautilus tiene integracion con GPG
<SergioMeneses> pero cuando le doy por el gpg me dice ----- BEGIN PGP MESSAGE -----
<SergioMeneses> Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU / Linux)
<SergioMeneses> hQEMA20lz6EwqnJxAQf/dDMe0IOzQz8BmAjXzhtHojQ + JXo/B2fkyXPAJIuAYnmQ
<SergioMeneses> i/m/OOadih9FLarCzjGRVc8 / / bXBPuc7sAQiE4yT4eswmh dos GJISsXGhKccmBNhm
<SergioMeneses> GwA7Xz9 sRJWt5H/O0uD45BRysEft7Ye5QJ6e37kIIlyJk1AajlY7xJ7T06 + + Rb / T
<SergioMeneses> ODQGz/we/0amNb2cgsEhRwnCKPjzmpz8LaFVGmYF3ZYSxELRJd5EM5JilIDZj9Mp
<SergioMeneses> 7uCKn864Hb4nuucTr2k7RtWqp4XrxWmdBPQb + + T6ZMDHCr9hB SLeUG9pHXrVQ4L2
<SergioMeneses> LI0AtEEk5Vl3h3eOoXyF2ZKr6FaEpFoIcO3Fxrt5HtLAyAEBBw2xEDpu/7QsUAEo
<SergioMeneses> IIWMVI71MrxsdrtGJPfsrTP0J9BNN/mKUFSBXvn9C4ORaUAtgYo7vsBJYG9T15yY
<SergioMeneses> SX7W8vSC6iFfMDwHrzvs5AOmDh6J7Om44Ag8h9ytVlVOMN50gmnsHj/xyrJRlnt3
<SergioMeneses> LmQBk1pw4RxSioddcDscozkBsHGI + w + fMLn7Y9SPowJBcwVU81ym49paJlVoef0
<SergioMeneses> 4nzt8yzdnXm + + wjA4hG2vI g8Hdh38PitldWBLTgWUFBejWZXJtLLVkNiUUUQuDAr
<darkhole> Jaja, vea pues, Armando!!!
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<darkhole> Bueno, 10 minutos
<darkhole> 3 personas
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, me dice gpg: no se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<darkhole> por ende, tampoco hubo quorum
<darkhole> Mmm, sera meter a kuadrosx , ejeje, viene a todas mas que nosotros mismos
<darkhole> SergioMeneses que buena capacitacion
<darkhole> Ahora, cuando yo entre, no tuve nada de eso..
<darkhole> Entonces, no desmerito eso, al contrario, ellos tienen un mejor rumbo en este momento.
<darkhole> Es tiempo de tratarlos como los "otros"
<darkhole> Y que pasen a ser "los del lado"
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, quienes¿?
<SergioMeneses> me perdi
 * SergioMeneses ve el mundo en gpg
<kuadrosx> si buenas ?
<darkhole> Jose y Cesar
<darkhole> Para mi, estan mas preparados que un kumis
<IngForigua> volvi
<darkhole> Y por cierto, veo que puede ser posible quitar la norma del topposting
<darkhole> de la lista de Ubuntu Colombia
<kuadrosx> uy +1 :D
<darkhole> Para mi, finalmente se pudo solucionar este problema de forma tecnica
<darkhole> Gmail, Yahoo y Hotmail ya lo hacen.
<IngForigua> -1
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, lo muchachos nuevos tienen ganas y motivacion!!! eso es bueno
<darkhole> Argumentos, argumentos... Me encantan las discusiones
<SergioMeneses> a cesar lo invite a la open week
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: maNana repito no
<darkhole> ??
<IngForigua> pienso que seria mejor quitar moderaciones pero con norma estricta aun
<IngForigua> hacer al contrario
<IngForigua> el que no respete moderado
<darkhole> mMm, moderaciones se quitan si tienen buena conducta.
<darkhole> Sin embargo el topposting ni lo aplican en la lista de diseño de canonical
<IngForigua> si se quita se quita todo o nada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q paso¿?
<darkhole> Y obviamente, los mismo clientes de correo de varios moviles promueven esto. Ademas la visualizacion se ha vuelto mas sencilla. Y la gente esta tirando para otros campos de discusion
<darkhole> Es imposible quitar que respeten la el Codigo de Conducta
<darkhole> Tampoco lo veo en las listas de mozilla, ni las de Google
<darkhole> Se que hay cosas que no deben cambiar por un tiempo, pero tambien debemos ser concientes de los cambios
<IngForigua> pa esa gracia quitemos todo
<IngForigua> :S
<darkhole> No estoy llamando a la anarquia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuente q me quizo decir..  no le entendi
<SergioMeneses> ash ome q pereza con esta clave
<darkhole> Buenas noches JaimeRave
<JaimeRave> Buenas noches Darkhole
<darkhole> Bueno, a ls 21:52 se da por decierta la reunion
<JaimeRave> No la habian cancelado??
<darkhole> Nop..
<darkhole> Bueno, sera recordatorio
<darkhole> SergioMeneses puede pasarme su numero de celular (de nuevo) por gmail? Gracias!
<IngForigua> a cesar y a jose els queda dificl
<JaimeRave> A mi me llego un correo diciendo que la habian cancelado
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, si claro
<IngForigua> yo pienso que pal domingo a las 7 pm
<IngForigua> JaimeRave: ud es de barranquilla?
<JaimeRave> Si
<IngForigua> nos peude ayudar con un reporte de actividades del flisol
<JaimeRave> Pero no soy del concilio
<IngForigua> pa bombardear el planet
<JaimeRave> si, podria hablar con la gente de la fundacion para q me pasen la info
<JaimeRave> que necesitan exactamente?
<IngForigua> o a juanmarquez
<IngForigua> que hicieron como ubuntu colombia en barranquilla
<IngForigua> darkhole: si leyo el correo de mujica
<JaimeRave> Ok perfecto, te lo mando a ti??
<SergioMeneses> dios q feas q son las claves gpg
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, buenas
<IngForigua> a la lista porfa
<IngForigua> gracias JaimeRave :D
<darkhole> Buenas noches Jose
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, ud me pude mirar el cntenido de una gpg?
<SergioMeneses> o IngForigua ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> chao
<SergioMeneses> je!
<darkhole> Bueno JoseGutierrez, estamos en una encrucijada...
<darkhole> Paseme el archivo Sergio
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, todo un dilema diria yo
<JoseGutierrez> por. que.....
<darkhole> El horario.... me deja pensando
<darkhole> Porque no nos sirve tampoco este horario
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, hay se la mande
<JoseGutierrez> si la verdad este horario fue el peor
 * SergioMeneses esta q se duerme!
<JoseGutierrez> y porque no se vuelve a hacer las reuniones los lunes
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, los lunes noooo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> porq a la mayoria no le sirve el lunes
<JoseGutierrez> y que paso con hacer la votacion , un sondeo entre todos para definir en grupo que horario se ajusta mejor
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, lo dela votacion no lo pasaron
<SergioMeneses> supuestamente juanmarquez hizo un formulario y todo eso
<SergioMeneses> pero nunca vi el resultado
<JoseGutierrez> pero quienes votaron pues nunca me di cuenta por parte del grupo que juanmarquez habia hecho sierto formulario
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, pero si el formulario se envio a la lista
<SergioMeneses> como todo
<JoseGutierrez> ha bueno puede que lo hayan enviado a la lista del concilio cuando yo todavia no pertenecia a este grupo
<SergioMeneses> puede ser
<SergioMeneses> pero se me hace raro
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad que desde hace rato se ha venido discutiendo del tema del horario,,, pero yo fui delos ultimos en aceptar en el grupo del concilio que la verdad puede ser que a mi no me haya llegado esa comunicacion
<darkhole> Bueno, como sea, toca pensarlo.
<darkhole> Necesitamos una reunion or tarde dentro de 8 dias
<JoseGutierrez> completamente de acuerdo darkhole 
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, JoseGutierrez IngForigua me preocupa q tengo q informarlos de varias cosas para empezar a trabajar y no hay reuniones
<SergioMeneses> a veces siento cuando escribo q le escribo a un uro
<SergioMeneses> muro
<SergioMeneses> al menos pongan +1
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: +1 e insisto el concilio hay que limpiarlo
<SergioMeneses> no se si sea eso... pero si hay q movernos mas
<darkhole> Bueno, igual ya sabes los problemas, ahora hay que resolverlos
<darkhole> Por ahora, a descansar, estoy mamado. Igual se hizo mini reunion
<darkhole> Pero no basta
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, solucionado lo  de la gpg
<SergioMeneses> darkhole, IngForigua JoseGutierrez por hay tengo varias cosas para el team en bajo! pero necesito aprovacion
<JoseGutierrez>  bueno muchachos podemos hacer la reunion el proximo jueves pero traten de comprender que yo personalmente puedo llegar despues de las 21:45 mas o menos
<darkhole> Entendemos Jose.
<darkhole> Bueno, gracias por su precensia. Adiositos, me voy, mañana me espera un feo viernes
<darkhole> Y fin de semana de soporte
<stOrmBlast> como que otra vez no alcance a llegar :@
<darkhole> Si llego!!
<darkhole> Fresco, estamos evaluando otro horario.
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, darkhole,JoseGutierrez,JaimeRave : hola
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, saludos
<JaimeRave> Hola stOrmBlast
<JoseGutierrez> storBlast hello
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no hubo reunion lastimosamente
<stOrmBlast> lo siento pero esque este horario me queda muy dificil :(
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses porque ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no hay qorum
<stOrmBlast> mmmm veo
<darkhole> Por ahora a descansar, definitivamente necesitamos contar con Cesar y con Jose, asi que a cambiar horario
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, IngForigua, JoseGutierrez, darkhole, JaimeRave; no hubo ok, la pregunta es por el horario o porque nadie quizo venir ?
<darkhole> Porque no hubo quorum
<darkhole> Sin embargo esperamos quorum con personas que no heos visto en los ultimos meses. Por ende, tambien requiere una reorganizacion
<darkhole> Se cuidan, estoy un poco cansado
<stOrmBlast> darkhole, que descanses 
<JoseGutierrez> darkhole que pases feliz noche bye..
<stOrmBlast> wow! hay muchos correos sin moderar :-|
<SergioMeneses> al fin!!!
<SergioMeneses> ya cuadre esa llave ssh
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, JaimeRave stOrmBlast q se cuentan?
<SergioMeneses> hablen un rato q me duermo
<stOrmBlast> jajaaaj
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: le cuento que me voy de cambio de carrera :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, super! si es para mejorar!
 * JoseGutierrez que pena estoy comiendo encima del computador que hambre y casi no me llega el domicilio
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: pues parce prefiero llegar cansado pero feliz , que cansado y aburrido xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, je pues si!
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, ping!
<SergioMeneses> y que va a estudiar?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, Diseño y administracion de sistemas :P
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, entra un momento a la moderacion de la lista 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, digame q paso?
<IngForigua> hola
<SergioMeneses> hay 5 email
<IngForigua> volvi
<stOrmBlast> hay menos
<stOrmBlast> acabo de dejar dos
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua tengo autorización para quitar la moderacion a Frederic ?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: lo su concepto es valido lo apoyo en toda desicion que tome
<IngForigua> no debe consultarle a nadie somos un concilio y las desiciones que ud tome +1
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua; pues me baso en que el man ha cumplido con las normas 
<stOrmBlast> vale, gracias
<IngForigua> eso si ud conisdero lo apoyo
<stOrmBlast> igual se la quito y le digo que esta en prueba xD!
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: el que vea que respete quitele de una :D
<IngForigua> asi hago yo
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, SergioMeneses. apoyo con las ultimos dos para moderar
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, stOrmBlast pong
<IngForigua> mi propuesta es acabar el concilio y volverlo a formar de 0
<stOrmBlast> noooooooooo :(
<IngForigua> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, yo voy a ser la cabeza de ubuntu entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> y la verdad creo q me toca retirarme de u-co
<stOrmBlast> :O
<stOrmBlast> o.0
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuentusiastas
<SergioMeneses> ando tramitando los "papeles"
<SergioMeneses> por eso ando molestando aqui con unas keys ssh
<IngForigua> Solo meneses JoseGutierrez y stOrmBlast estamos julian intenta pero le queda dificil andres tiene mucha responsabilidad y una empresa que administrar
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, explicame como seria el proceso desde 0 
<IngForigua> si volver a formar esta vaina
<IngForigua> no se no lo funde
<IngForigua> yo llegue solo 3 MESES DESPUES DE MENESES
<stOrmBlast> Bueno de ser asi parece que todos los que estamos quedariamos por fuera 
<IngForigua> somos estrictos con la comunidad y nosotros mismos nada neeeeeeeeeeee
<IngForigua> predicamos pero no aplicamos neeeeeeeeeeeeee
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, porq en mayusculas
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no sea tan lloron q va a asustar a JoseGutierrez y a stOrmBlast  y a JaimeRave 
<stOrmBlast> bueno almenos dire que forme parte una vez del concilio :(
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<JaimeRave> Jeje, SergioMeneses, yo llevo como 5 años en Ubuntu-Co, no creo que me vaya a asustar ahora
<IngForigua> y mas con eso en colibri
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, JaimeRave JoseGutierrez IngForigua esto no se va a acabar
<SergioMeneses> llorones
<JaimeRave> Yo no he dicho nada
<IngForigua> hay 2 personas en el concilio que CALIENTAN PUESTO
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, si se disuelve se formara de nuevo pero no estaremos nosotros xD!
<IngForigua> del resto trabajamos a media maquina
<JaimeRave> Jeje, si se disuelve puede ser mi oportunidad de entrar al concilio
<JaimeRave> :D
<stOrmBlast> ermmm no me entra la pagina de moderacion de la lista SergioMeneses, IngForigua, es solo conmigo ?
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave, el concilio es abierto :D
<JaimeRave> Bueno pero me tengo que ganar los votos para que me acepten oficialmente
<stOrmBlast> y la mia de que me saquen :(
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<IngForigua> es re armarlo
<SergioMeneses> lol
<JoseGutierrez> stromBlast parce porque tan pesimista hombe
<IngForigua> sencillo no sacamos lo que no sirve me doy de baja
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez, entramos por una oportunidad que aprovechamos somos los n00bs aqui xD! cuantos votos crees que tengamos ?
<IngForigua> de hecho voy a escribir ya
 * stOrmBlast stOrmBlast se pone en modo tragico ...
<stOrmBlast> Bien muchachos fue un placer trabajar con uds xD!
 * JoseGutierrez sera que asi de mal nos pagan : (
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast jajaja
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast oigan por hay los vi en la uowes q bueno q allan estado
<SergioMeneses> y stOrmBlast super buena su presentacion
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, Gracias :D
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajja no me alcanzo el tiempo xD!
<IngForigua> listo
<IngForigua> mensaje enviado
<IngForigua> ahora si me voy
<IngForigua> saludos
<JoseGutierrez> ok IngForigua
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses; tu puedes entrar en la lista para moderar ?
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua, que descanses
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ahorita ando ocupado porq? q paso
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, no puedo entrar no carga la pagina me faltan dos correos por moderar S:
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez; intenta entrar porfa
<JoseGutierrez> vale 
<JoseGutierrez> stormBlast solo hay 1 mensaje
<stOrmBlast> :O
<stOrmBlast> a mi no me deja entrar y habia dejado dos 
<stOrmBlast> ammms que raro 
<stOrmBlast> hasta la lista me quiere afuera :(
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, stOrmBlast jjejejeje
<stOrmBlast> pues no entro :S
<JoseGutierrez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-co/logout
<JoseGutierrez> y das la contraseña no te carga la pagina
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, porq logout
<SergioMeneses> quitale lo ultimo
<JoseGutierrez> porque ya me sali de la lista
<JoseGutierrez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-co/
<stOrmBlast> JoseGutierrez; ni asi me carga :S
<stOrmBlast> se queda conectandp
<stOrmBlast> conenctando **
<JoseGutierrez> esta raro
<stOrmBlast> si, pues no me cargo
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses perdona una pregunta al fin que se definio se va a realizar la reunion el proximo jueves
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, si dentro de 8 dias nos vemos de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> espero q manden correo avisando
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses , como asi que no nos vemos ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, q nos vemos el otro jueves
<stOrmBlast> vas a faltar ?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, JoseGutierrez, que descansen :P
<JoseGutierrez> SergioMeneses y stOrmBlast que descansen me voy a dormir 
<bushido> ./ #debian-es
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-14
<sebaspower> hola 
<sebaspower> quisiera aprender mas de ubuntu 
<luisanarolo> hola 
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-05-15
<luisra> hola ubuntulo
<luisra> tengo algo que preguntar
<nikopoll> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-07
<Cachemas> Hoal
<Cachemas> Hola
<joselitoth> hola!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-08
<Daygox> Buenas
<Daygox> :)
<wisin> ola teng una preguta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-11
<cares> lk
<cares> hola????
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-05-12
<Revon> Buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-06
<freddyrh> msg /help
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-09
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Buenas BartOC3
<BartOC3> 09:00pm
<BartOC3> Ya vengo voy a cambiar de PC
<BartOc3> Buenas Noches andresmujica Fabian_ fredercr JHOSMAN jimmy_
<BartOc3> JHOSMAN, andresmujica  esperamos 15 minutos para ver si llegan....y se aplaza la reunion..
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JHOSMAN> igual
<JHOSMAN> hay quorum
<JHOSMAN> podemos espezar
<JHOSMAN> 3/6
<BartOc3> JHOSMAN,  ok
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  esta..
<BartOc3> Agenda de la reunion http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/590/detail/ andresmujica el_ Fabian_  fredercr  JHOSMAN  jimmy_
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<BartOc3> Buenas noches linaporras
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: llego apenas :P punto 1  Answers ‒ LinaPorras
<andresmujica> buenas noches BartOc3 linaporras JHOSMAN el_ Fabian_ fredercr jimmy_ ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog
<linaporras> Jajja, ese tema lo estaba terminado de resolver Oscar Prieto, pero finalmente no se ha terminado de concretar o mejor finalizar esa tarea
<JHOSMAN> aplazado de nuvo?
<linaporras> sip
<JHOSMAN> BartOc3: next!
 * andresmujica pregunta al margen, alguien sabe si hay algún evento de Ubuntu programado del 11 al 23 de mayo??  
<BartOc3> Quien es el moderador ?
<JHOSMAN> ud? xD
<BartOc3> ok
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  de ubuntu, pos en la costa tengo el flisolv alledupar el 17
<BartOc3> Bueno continuamos UbuConLA
<BartOc3> varias cosas.
<linaporras> si `11
<BartOc3> 1. Se necesita realizar el video de Invitacion por parte de UbuntuColombia al evento...
<linaporras> ps el fliso cartagena
<linaporras> ah bueno Bart de Videos
<linaporras> jejje...
<JHOSMAN> en Bogota no se pudo hacer video en el flisol
<JHOSMAN>  todos FULL Time =(
<linaporras> ps sería concretr con cobric durante este y el otro mes
<linaporras> para hacer el video de bienvenida y el de la Ubucon La
<BartOc3> linaporras,  el video tiene q ser antes del 25 de este mes
<linaporras> y dejar unos parámetros para que se puedan enviar aportes desde varias ciudades
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> uy deje así..
<BartOc3> va tocar hacer como hizo el teams de venezuela
<Fabian_> Hola buenas noches, que pena hacer este Interrumtus tan abrupto, Les pregunto que debo hacer para ser miembro de la comunidad
<BartOc3> que el contacto de la comunidad realize la invitacion a UbuConLA
<BartOc3> Fabian_,  por el otro canal de #ubuntu-co
<Fabian_> Y quien es?
<andresmujica> hahahaha noooo
<andresmujica> yo propongo que filmemos a linaporras haciendo la invitación
<andresmujica> eso garantiza la asistencia
<linaporras> Fabian
<JHOSMAN> +1 andresmujica
<Fabian_> Esta bien :(
<andresmujica> no es sino mirarle los ojitos y toda latinoamerica se viene a verlos en vivo
<BartOc3> + andresmujica
<linaporras> para el tema que mencionas, debes firmar el código de conducta, hacer una página en la wiki, inscribirte a launchpad, y enviar un correo a la lista de correo
<linaporras> jajaja q tal
<linaporras> pero antes del 25... tocaría el lunes festivo, pero quien se consgue la cámara y esas cosas...
<Fabian_> Gracias a Bart y a Lina muy amables voy a hacer el proceso gracias:)
<BartOc3> linaporras,  via hangout puedes realizar la invitacion como la realizo el team de venezuela
<linaporras> te esperamos en la comunidad Fabian!
<linaporras> mmm ps es q no queda tan chévere, es para el UbuconLa 2013
<linaporras> verdad?
<BartOc3> 2. Punto realize publicidad de UbuConLA 2013 en la web de ubuntu-co.com
<BartOc3> si lina es para este año yo te envie un correo con la informacion...
<BartOc3> hay dos comunicados de prensas que han enviado y publicidad para las paginas web y blogs..
<linaporras> bueno ta bien, y lo hago yo solita... asi y ya
<BartOc3> JHOSMAN,  puedes colaborar con el segundo punto de UbuConLA
<BartOc3> has se fue JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> se asusto!!
<BartOc3> bueno y el tercer punto de ubuConLA es que mañana vamos a realizar una reunion a las 07:00 pm
<BartOc3> via Hangout.. porque toca desde ya pasar carta de patrocinio a canonical para UbuConLA 2014
<BartOc3> y poner al tanto a las nuevas personas que  van a ingresar a la organizacion...
<BartOc3> para que no pase esto
<BartOc3> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuconla/msg00483.html
<IngForigua> quiubo perros
<IngForigua> aja
<BartOc3> IngForigua,  Saludos..
<BartOc3> 4 Punto de la agenda linaporras  como va lo del protocologo de bienvenida..
<IngForigua> linaporras: despierte ala
<linaporras> pere
<linaporras> frente al protoclo
<linaporras> el sabado fue el flisol
<linaporras> asi que apenas reiniciare la gestion con cobric.
<linaporras> para realizarloe ntre este y el otro mes
<linaporras> manana a las 7pm no creo poder estar conectada :( aunque trataré
<BartOc3> Bueno se sigue aplzando el punto y se deja en las reuniones para que no se olvide3..
<BartOc3> Linamientos del Concilio - andresmujica  tiene la palabra..
<linaporras> sip....
<linaporras> uy adnresmujica ahora si
<andresmujica> peren busco el correo y lo vuelvo a pegar
<BartOc3> andresmujica, este es el correo
<BartOc3> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03126.html
<andresmujica> lo pego por partes
<andresmujica> ese si
<andresmujica> gracias
<andresmujica> LINEAMIENTOS CONCILIO
<andresmujica> - El concilio es un facilitador y apoyo para la comunidad, es responsable de cumplir la misión de mantener el LoCo Team.  La comunidad es la que manda, NO el concilio.
<andresmujica> - Deben pensar en el bien de la comunidad mas no en intereses personales. (aplicar el CoC)
<andresmujica> - Jamas Jamas se debe juzgar a los otros miembros del concilio o de la comunidad, aqui estamos por amor a la patria y puede que se pueda hacer la tarea como puede que no.  No se debe juzgar ni señalar, simplemente seguir adelante, si alguien la puede hacer ofrecerse a hacerla, pero no recriminar o juzgar al otro.
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  discutamos estos 3 premios puntos..
<andresmujica> esa es la idea
<BartOc3> Los dos primero puntos claros con como el agua.. el tercer punto es el q creo que se debe aplicar mas..
<andresmujica> cuando dices que son claros es que estas de acuerdo BartOc3  ?
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  +1
<BartOc3> el tercer punto me parece muy muy importante y es uno de los puntos que mas veo q se viola costante mente...
<JHOSMAN> =(
<andresmujica> un par de comentarios sobre cada punto.  El primero es muy importante porque a veces se tiende a pensar que la comunidad debe pedirle el favor de que el concilio le apruebe alguna iniciativa, o como si tuviera que pedirle permiso al concilio para hacer algo.  Eso es una concepción errada.  Si la comunidad quiere hacer algo el concilio debe buscar como ayudar a que eso se haga.
 * JHOSMAN en cual van? 
<BartOc3> JHOSMAN,  en los linamientos en los 3 primero puntos del correo q envio andresmujica https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03126.html
<JHOSMAN> ah ok
<andresmujica> el segundo punto a simple vista es muy sencillo, pero lastimosamente es muy fácil pensar en beneficio propio o en la importancia de lo que una persona de manera individual haga que pensar en la comunidad como un todo.
<andresmujica> cuando ustedes se vean a si mismos o a otros
<andresmujica> hablando de que
<andresmujica> yo hice
<andresmujica> yo publique
<andresmujica> yo
<BartOc3> +1 andresmujica hay que dejarle eso claro a la comunidad y dejarlo plasmado..
<andresmujica> yo
<andresmujica> yo
<andresmujica> yo
<andresmujica> es porque esa persona o usted mismo están pensando en su propio beneficio y no en el de la comunidad
<andresmujica> es dificil
<andresmujica> y lastimosamente lo he visto mucho
<andresmujica> pero es importante tenerlo presente
<andresmujica> ahora del tercer 3 punto ...
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con BartOc3  muchas veces se piensa que es el colmo que alguien no haga una tarea
<andresmujica> y la verdad no lo es.  Aquí estamos por gusto, nadie nos paga, dedicamos el tiempo que queremos y que podemos
<andresmujica> si en ese tiempo podemos hacer algo, pues maravilloso
<andresmujica> si no se pudo , pues también.
<andresmujica> cuando alguien no pueda hacer algo, pues que otra persona lo tome, se ofrezca como voluntario. eso es lo que se necesita.. no recriminar al otro.
<andresmujica> obviamente esta la otra perspectiva de que es un compromiso y una responsabilidad.  y estamos de acuerdo. pero al ser esto algo comunitario creo que las cosas deben nacer y hacerse por convicción y disponibilidad. sin reproches
<andresmujica> linaporras, JHOSMAN  BartOc3  comentarios frente a esos tres puntos iniciales ??
<JHOSMAN> nop
<andresmujica> o si alguien de los asistentes quiera opinar, adelante.
<BartOc3> andresmujica, en lo que menciona en el primer punto usted me gusta mucho esa parte que no se vea el concilio como algo de un ser supremo sino como personas dispuesta a colaborar en lo que la comunidad requiera..
<andresmujica> +1 BartOc3 .   "ser supremo" nunca.. el día que el concilio se convierta en algo así.. mejor dicho.. hago que IngForigua  lo acabe ;)
<andresmujica> BartOc3, esa es la filosofía.
<IngForigua> lol
<BartOc3> +1 con lo que menciona andresmujica  en el segundo punto es mas que claro es mas uno de los puntos del coc que mas me gusta es
<BartOc3> Un buen líder no busca reconocimiento, pero enaltece el trabajo que hacen los miembros de su equipo. Los líderes pueden ser más visibles que los miembros del equipo, los buenos usan esa visibilidad para resaltar el gran trabajo de los demás."
<linaporras> me gusta!
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaporras> Bueno si tengo algo que decir
<linaporras> es en cuanto al tema de reconocimiento
<linaporras> el planteamiento es genial
<BartOc3> es con algo que yo vengo trabajando en la comunidad en cartagena que es un trabajo de todos y no de unos cuantos... si se hace un evento lo hizo la comunidad no yo como primera persona sino la comunidad esta siempre presente..
<linaporras> pero si considero necesario que se valore el trabajo voluntario que cualquier miembro de la comunidad realice con nombre propio
<linaporras> precisamente por las razones que menciona Andrew..
<andresmujica> linaporras, de acuerdo, lo que creo es que cuando se menciona nombre propio lo importante es que no sea el de uno, sino el del otro. es decir alabar con nombre propio a los otros.. de tal forma se incentiva a que se compromentan y se dediquen mas
<linaporras> sip
<linaporras> y nop
<BartOc3> +1 andresmujica
<linaporras> jajaj..
<linaporras> me enrede ya
<linaporras> simplemente me refiero a dar a cada quien los creditos que corresponda
<jimmy_> hola a todos
<linaporras> si digamos Bart dio una charla en no se donde, pues barrt tiene el crédito pero eso no desdibuja la comunidad sino que ambas figuras figurarian
<linaporras> no se si me expliqué..
<IngForigua> jimmy_: QUE MAS VIEJO NO LO VI EN EL FLISOL
<IngForigua> ush
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: siempre debería ser asi
<jimmy_> asi estaba viendo jugar al emelec en la copa libertadores IngForigua
<IngForigua> naaaa mano
<andresmujica> IngForigua, jimmy_ por favor llevar la charla a ·ubunto-co
<IngForigua> okay
<linaporras> andresmujica
<IngForigua> Vemos gente toy mamao
<andresmujica> linaporras, JHOSMAN si, lo importante es tener claro el sentido del crédito.  Si Pepito se la pasara diciendo que el hizo esto que el hizo lo otro en el fondo desdibujaria lo que el mismo hizo.  Si pepito hable de que fulanita hizo esto y fulanita hizo lo otro, esta incentivando a fulanita e invitando a otros a que se unan.  creo que es lo mismo que quiere decir linaporras
<andresmujica> bueno
<linaporras> next :p
<andresmujica> si les parece pego el siguiente tramo
<BartOc3> adelante andresmujica
<andresmujica> REGLAS MIEMBROS CONCILIO
<andresmujica> - Miembros del concilio deben ser miembros oficiales de la comunidad (CoC)
<andresmujica> - Miembros del concilio deben ser Ubuntu Member si aún no lo son deben obtener su membership durante el primer año
<andresmujica> - Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<andresmujica> - en cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la comunidad.
<andresmujica> - Su periodo es a partir de cada reapproval (cada 2 años)
<andresmujica> - Deben ser máximo 5 personas sin contar al contacto
<andresmujica> - El contacto va cada 2 años de mitad de ciclo de reapproval a mitad de ciclo de reapproval.
<andresmujica> - Deben delegar las tareas administrativas en miembros responsables del team ya que estos serán los futuros miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> - cada tema debe tener un responsable quien debe liderar la discusión del mismo.  Si esta persona o personas no se encuentra en la reunión el tema simplemente se ignora hasta la siguiente reunión.  no se debe discutir sin los involucrados.
 * andresmujica pucha si es largo ese correo....
<IngForigua> hey linaporras patrona necesito ese nodo de bogotamesh prendido pues jejeje chao que pena el ot
<linaporras> a frente al número.... ese tema...
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  hasta hi y despues seguimos con los siguientes
<linaporras> Inge
<linaporras> ya no me interesa el proyecto bta mesh.. hace mucho tiempo dije que mi nodo no funcionaba a ti mismo, y valio 0
<IngForigua> que vamos aliarnos con unas personas de zeitgest
<linaporras> asi que ps a menos de que pase algo raro... por ahora nada q ver ahi...
<IngForigua> chaos no mas ot
<BartOc3> - Miembros del concilio deben ser miembros oficiales de la comunidad (CoC)
<linaporras> OT_Nota mental: hablar con Forigua es como hablar como una pared
<BartOc3> andresmujica, algo que decir en estos puntos..
<andresmujica> BartOc3, eso se refiere a que como una de las razones principales del concilio es mantener a ubuntu-co como LoCo Team Oficial de Canonical  pues es logico que sean miembros y que conozcan y tengan claro el Código de condcta.
<BartOc3> si ese punto esta mas que claro..
<andresmujica> hmmm pues el tema de la cantidad de personas... creo que lo hemos discutido un millón.. de pronto BartOc3  se perdió el rifirrafe con linaporras  en una reunión previa. pero bueno.. ese número viene de la experiencia que ha tenido el concilio desde que arranco
<andresmujica> hay un punto IMPORTANTE que es el de delegar las tareas administrativas
<andresmujica> la idea es que desde ya se deben estar buscando la sangre nueva, los futuros miembros del concilio
<JHOSMAN> ...
<BartOc3> andres vamos en orden segun los puntos dados..
<andresmujica> y para eso lo mejor es delegar las tareas administrativas en gente nueva..
<andresmujica> ahh si
<andresmujica> me salte uno importante...
<BartOc3> - Miembros del concilio deben ser Ubuntu Member si aún no lo son deben
<BartOc3> obtener su membership durante el primer año
<andresmujica> un miembro del concilio se ha destacado por su labor en la comunidad... eso es mas que suficiente como para que sea reconocido como ubuntu member oficial.
<andresmujica> creo que ya todos somos, o alguien no lo es aún ???
<linaporras> Yo sigo en desacuerdo con el tema de la cantidad de miembros...
<linaporras> ah no yo ya hice esa tarea y era la que faltbaa
<linaporras> ahh no se si fercho
<BartOc3> yo no soy miembro oficial...
<linaporras> o juliancho no sean ubcomembers
<linaporras> ah y bart
<linaporras> jum
<linaporras> les toca hacer la tarea
<ofprieto> hola muy buenas noches a todos
<linaporras> jhso y yo seria que estuvieramos pendientes
<ofprieto> perdonen pero esta vez si no vi aviso jejejej
<andresmujica> BartOc3, igual con toda la labor que has hecho, te has ganado el membership totalmente!
<ofprieto> 0/
<BartOc3> porque todavia no he visto que he aportado suficiente a la comunidad de ubuntu
<BartOc3> por eso no he iniciado los tramites..
<andresmujica> BartOc3, claro que si!!! todo lo que has jalonado en la costa es de lejos suficiente para ganarse el membership
<andresmujica> igual fercho
<ofprieto> hola andresmujica
<andresmujica> hola ofprieto
<linaporras> oscaarrrrrr
<andresmujica> a los gringos les han dado el membership por muchisimo menos.
<ofprieto> señora linaporras
<BartOc3> aaa bueno entonces ahora q slga de estos flisoles comienzo el tramite..:P
<linaporras> señorita
<BartOc3> este punto queda claro..
<linaporras> Super Bart
<linaporras> y ps toca mirar lso compañeros que onda
<linaporras> para q se programen
<linaporras> :)
<ofprieto> OT que temas llevan
<andresmujica> otra razón para ese membership es que los miembros del concilio (y esto es proyecto aún) deben una vez pase la etapa del concilio involucrarse mas a fondo con el desarrollo de ubuntu, a nivel de parches, empaquetamiento, bugs, traducciones, buscando tener una presencia más concreta y directa en el desarrollo de la comunidad
<andresmujica> de hecho que asistan al menos a una UDS que es algo muy valioso y enriquecedor.
<andresmujica>  - Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<andresmujica>  - Si falla a más de dos sesiones continuas sin una razón formal debería renunciar voluntariamente.
<andresmujica> ok, este punto va de la mano con el de "no juzgar" ... es entendible que a veces no se pueda asistir a una reunión
<andresmujica> pero nos paso y con relativa frecuencia
<andresmujica> que pasaban 4, 5, 6, 7 reuniones y no asistian.
<andresmujica> por lo que pusimos esa regla.
<andresmujica> solo la aplicamos 1 vez a dos personas, que basicamente dejaron de asistir como a 5 reuniones seguidas... pero hubo mas casos similares
<andresmujica> aqui lo importante realmente es que si no puede asistir, pues que por correo se manifieste, o lea el log y en la otra reunión no este perdido, o algo.
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  yo pensaria en aumentar el numero como algo extremo
<andresmujica> no creo que sea como para aplicar al pie de la letra, pero si es para tener como la salida en caso de que ya sea extremo.
<linaporras> mmmm ok
<andresmujica> BartOc3, , sí es válido aumentar el número.
<ofprieto> yo casi siempre estoy leyendo los logs de reuniones pero algo que se me hace raro es que en algunas no se ve un desarrollo de temas optimamente
<BartOc3> Yo pensaria que con 5 falta es sufiente ya q serian 2 meses de ausencia..
<andresmujica> hace algún tiempo les decía del tema de organizar horarios.  cuando se esta en ese tema de organizar horarios es muy común que se den reuniones sin asistencia porque queda todo como en tiempo muerto.. no es claro si hay nuevo horario o no.  lo mismo en vacaciones, fin de año, festivos.  esos días es como normal que no haya reunión o no asistan.
<andresmujica> BartOc3, de acuerdo.  2 meses creo que a menos de que este fuera del país no tiene mucha consistencia la falla.
<linaporras> fuera de pais existe internet XD
<andresmujica> sip pero seguramente estas en otras cosas... ;)
<BartOc3> entonces aumentariamos a 2 meses
<andresmujica> +1
<BartOc3> si ni tanto porque por lo menos el otro año viajo a brazil para el mundial y aseguro q no me conctare durante un mes...xD
<andresmujica> jajajaja
<ofprieto> huss BartOc3 toma arta fotico :D
<andresmujica> válido!
<BartOc3> sigamos...
<BartOc3> - en cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad
<BartOc3> con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la
<BartOc3> comunidad.
<linaporras> oh or Dios, llevame Bart jejje
<andresmujica>  - en cada reapproval se deben convocar elecciones por parte de la comunidad con miembros propuestos por el concilio y miembros postulados en la comunidad.
<andresmujica> esta es la primera iteración de esa regla.
<JHOSMAN> ...
<andresmujica> la idea es que como la misión del concilio es mantener a ubuntu-co como LoCo team aprobado y oficial, pues se entiende que el concilio cumplió su misión con el reapproval y le da el paso a un nuevo concilio para que continue.
<BartOc3> correcto...
<BartOc3> ese punto lo veo bien ya que la comunidad participa... postulando a los miembros del concilio..
<andresmujica> linaporras, planteaba algo la vez pasada de reelección, diría que eso es válido, si la persona quiere o la postulan desde la comunidad, pues bienvenida en caso de ser elegida.
<linaporras> igual si no, pueden continuar trabajando con la comunidad XD
<BartOc3> +1 andresmujica  linaporras
<BartOc3> adelante andresmujica
<andresmujica> el proyecto es que haya como un segundo piso.. en el que ex-miembros del concilio se metan en forma al desarrollo formal para Ubuntu.
<andresmujica>  - Su periodo es a partir de cada reapproval (cada 2 años)
<andresmujica> creo que es lo mismo del anterior.
<andresmujica> - Deben ser máximo 5 personas sin contar al contacto
<andresmujica> - Deben ser máximo 5 personas sin contar al contacto
<BartOc3> asi es andresmujica
<andresmujica> bueno linaporras pelee pues...
<linaporras> ah
<linaporras> ps que eso debe ser discrecional
<linaporras> es decir
<linaporras> de acuerdo
<linaporras> a las circunstancias que se den
<linaporras> si teemos muchos proyectos ser;ia mejor tener mas miembros..
<BartOc3> yo digo algo.. seria bueno que por los menos hubiera un miembro del concilio en cada region de colombia... para que asi se fortalezca la region
<andresmujica> linaporras, lo que se deberia hacer es delegar mas cosas, si hay muchos proyectos, conseguir nueva sangre para que se apropie de los mismos.  tener mas gente en el concilio es montonera y no es nada efectivo.
<andresmujica> BartOc3, de acuerdo, creo que la idea es que haya mas representación pero sin aumentar miembros.
<linaporras> MMM...
<linaporras> lo que dice Bart tmabien es cierto
<ofprieto> Hmm si se puede opinar yo diria que si y que no con respecto a lo de BartOc3  es mejor miembros que se apersonen de sus deberes como miembros de la comunidad
<ofprieto> y que tengan cosas que reportar al concilio para asi mismo el tome deciciones o brinde guia para estos temas que se desarrollen en lugares de colombia
<linaporras> mmm
<linaporras> bueno en realidad...
<linaporras> creo que ese tema debería mirarse en el futuro de acuerdo a al necesidad...
<linaporras> y continuar
<BartOc3> adelante andresmujica
<andresmujica> - El contacto va cada 2 años de mitad de ciclo de reapproval a mitad de ciclo de reapproval.
<andresmujica> - El contacto va cada 2 años de mitad de ciclo de reapproval a mitad de ciclo de reapproval.
<andresmujica> la función del contacto es servir de enlace entre la Ubuntu y la comunidad local...
<linaporras> eso tmabien debe ser rellegible
<andresmujica> cuando hollman estaba al frente
<andresmujica> el planteamiento inicial era que el contacto era el administrador y el lider de la comunidad
<BartOc3> que es un trabjo que he visto andresmujica  lo ha realizo  muy bien..
<andresmujica> el mismo hollman se dio cuenta que se estaba echando al hombro todo y que si el no estaba nada se movía,
<andresmujica> razón por la cual surgió el concilio
<andresmujica> como una forma de redistribuir la carga
<andresmujica> y se le bajo el perfil al contacto para que no volviera a ocurrir eso.
<andresmujica> la filosofia es no quemar a las personas
<andresmujica> no quemarse uno
<andresmujica> asumiendo demasiadas cosas
<andresmujica> y despues no pudiendo cumplirlas.
<andresmujica> entonces la estrategia que se adopto es la de en vez de hacer empujar, incentivar.  incluso a traves de la inacción...  buscando que otros asuman roles, y se empoderen.
<andresmujica> que esa es la palabra clave.  empoderar a los demas.
<andresmujica> así puede crecer mejor la comunidad
<andresmujica> porque pues no se siente si alguien entra o sale, porque entre mas empoderamiento exista, mas gente llenará los vacios.
<andresmujica> por eso la idea es que sea cruzado con el concilio para que pueda transmitir las vivencias de un lado a otro, y tenga claro los lineamientos que estamos discutiendo
<hacker> y que roles necesitan llenar ?
<andresmujica> hacker,  de todo.. hay muchas cosas por hacer.. desde conferencias, eventos, hasta administrar lista de correo, moderar, actualizar wiki, hacer videos...
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  pero yo pensaria que el contacto ya tiene que ser una persona que  por lo menos si sea Ubuntu Member y sea conocido por la comunidad.. o algo asi.. pienso..
<hacker> y si empiezan desde cero ?
<andresmujica> BartOc3, si, la verdad es que si debe tener cierta trayectoria en la comunidad.  de que sea reconocido pues no tanto.. lo mas importante es que tenga claro que no debe ser protagonico porque si no caemos de nuevo a la epoca de hollman.
<andresmujica> otro punto que creo que falta alli es que el contacto (al menos cuando me eligieron a mí) fue propuesto dentro del concilio, con votación interna del concilio.  Justamente para evitar irse por el protagonismo
<linaporras> yo quisiera que andrew nos contara más sobre las funciones del contaco
<andresmujica> diria que la función más importante del contacto es asegurarse de que el team marche bien.
<andresmujica> funcione
<andresmujica> que no se estanque en peleas
<andresmujica> y que fluya a su propio ritmo.
<andresmujica> obviamente tiene mucha responsabilidad en que se mantenga el status como loco team oficial
<hacker> y q experiencia debe tener
<andresmujica> hmm... diria que mas que experiencia, deberia tener claro como toda la operación de la comunidad Ubuntu... el tema de la wiki, los teams de la comunidad, la interacción entre canonical y la comunidad.
<andresmujica> bonus points si sabe inglés poque ayuda en el reapproval, pero hoy en día se puede hacer en español si se quiere
<andresmujica> creo que el tema de experiencia es algo que se transmite
<andresmujica> hoy en día todavía le preguntamos a hollman, a julian, a adminsitradores anteriores sobre temas del team.
<andresmujica> de hecho el hosting lo administra alguien que fue administrador hace mil años!!
<BartOc3> aaa perfecto..
<andresmujica> este es eñ CoC oficial para los loco contact, y en general para los que de algun modo lideran la comunidad
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LeadershipCodeofConduct
<andresmujica> vea que justamente habla de lo que hemos discutido hoy
<hacker> y tiene q vivir en bogota ?
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> justamente lo ideal es que el proximo contacto sea de afuera
<andresmujica> a todas estas quien eres hacker ??
<BartOc3> entonces lo del contacto queda de esa forma y se somete a votacion entre el concilio
<hacker> pero la mayoria de los miembros estan en bogota ?
<andresmujica> hmmm la verdad no se  como esta distribuido el team..
<hacker> soy miembro de ubuntu hace rato
<andresmujica> creo que ya tenemos muchisma gente de fuera de bogota, cierto BartOc3 ???
<hacker> bartoc3 es de cali cierto?
<ofprieto> apuesto a que hacker es forigua ¬¬
<BartOc3> no yo soy de cartagena:D
<BartOc3> y fercho es de medellin
<linaporras> jajajaja
<ofprieto> OT que pena el ot otra vez pero este link lo vi hace poco es oficial ?¿ http://distanciazeroopensource.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/bienvenidos-nuevos-miembros-a-ubuntucolombia/
<linaporras> solo somos dos y tu adnrew
<linaporras> eso ni siquiere es exagerado teniendo en cuenta q bta es la capitall
<linaporras> y pues el dieal lo planteas tu desde tú visión
<linaporras> yo considero que si debe estar en Bogotá porque acá se demanda más material
<andresmujica> ofprieto, que buen blog! de quien es???
<linaporras> y sería muy costoso pagar mútipls envios...
<linaporras> aunque
<BartOc3> ofprieto,  es mi blogs..
<linaporras> sería genial si se pudiera manejar como más material o algo
<ofprieto> jejeje andresmujica  eso preguntaba jeje ya se supo
<andresmujica> BartOc3, super, no lo conocia!!
<BartOc3> continuemos
<ofprieto> BartOc3,  buen trabajo pero debe ir en wiki no ?
<BartOc3> - Deben delegar las tareas administrativas en miembros responsables del
<BartOc3> team ya que estos serán los futuros miembros del concilio
<hacker> y si tomar el poder una mujer
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  el blog es mio y del profe Luis vasuqez los dos lo mantenemos..
<andresmujica> respecto a lo que dice linaporras  también es válido, el contacto puede seguir en Bogotá. lo importante es que la persona donde quiera que este tenga el sentido de comunidad que se necesita.
<andresmujica> - Deben delegar las tareas administrativas en miembros responsables del team ya que estos serán los futuros miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> - Deben delegar las tareas administrativas en miembros responsables del team ya que estos serán los futuros miembros del concilio
<andresmujica> esto es algo que creo cada vez se mejora, pero aún quedamos cortos
<andresmujica> en especifico con la administración de la lista y con las redes sociales
<andresmujica> la idea es que del listado de tareas que esta en el correo
<andresmujica> tengamos miembros de la comunidad que las asuman , que se apropien de ellas.
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg03126.html
<hacker> yo soy de huila y me gustaria tomar el mando..jejeje
<andresmujica> son montones de cosas por hacer y pensar en que los miembros del concilio las deban hacer es mala táctica
<andresmujica> hacker, allí esta el error... la idea es que el contacto nunca este ni quiera estar al mando!!!
<andresmujica> entonces la idea es delegar
<hacker> ubuntu, el espíritu de sufrimiento sin amargura y de reconciliación, no centrado en la venganza del pasado sino en un mejor futuro para todos.
<andresmujica> de esa manera se van formando nuevos miembros con conocimiento y capacidad de decisión.
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  debemos mejorar  esa parte hay q pedir mas apoyo a la comunidad...y buscar la forma que ellos se comprometan con la comunidad y que no vean al concilio como los unicos responsables que ellos mismo tomen la iniciativa..
<andresmujica> me preocupa que jhosman se eche al hombro todas las redes sociales porque el día que se enferme, o cuando se vaya de paseo, pues se nos acaba ubuntu en redes sociales, lo cual es fatal.
<andresmujica> BartOc3, +1.
<hacker> todos las comunidades de ubuntu del mundo trabajan de la misma manera ?
<andresmujica> hacker, con orgullo podemos decir que ubuntu-colombia es de las mas innovadoras y organizadas.
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  +1 pero jhosman a compartido lo de las redes sociales.... aunque se acuerdan cuando se le dio a brayan
<andresmujica> hacker, muchas comunidades a nivel mundial estan adoptando este modelo de operación que tenemos acá.  aclaro que no es que lo hayamos inventado, pero lo hemos podido concretar de una buena forma.
<BartOc3> que hubo reporte de spam de la cuenta de UCo a los que seguian por Twitter
<andresmujica> BartOc3, sip, es el problema... pero igual brayan envio spam, pero jhosman hackeo el sitio web!!!!
<linaporras> jajajajaa
<BartOc3> toca escojer muy bien a la gente el CM no es una persona que pase las 24 horas conectado al facebook y twitter
<linaporras> pero ash..
<ofprieto> hmm si yo tambien, creo que ese tema debe ser tratable por lista Cuantos mensajes envia el socialmendia de uco por las redes
<ofprieto> y no crear spam
<linaporras> en cuanto al tema de Jhos... si le pasa algo me avisan yo tengo acceso a las redes :p ajaj
<BartOc3> Pienso algo que para esa parte realizar una convocatoria y mirar los perfiles por  lo general los que se encargan del CM en la mayoria son comunicadores sociales..
<andresmujica> BartOc3, creo que es un esfuerzo mancomunado.  Realmente lo que creo es que a la gente le da miedo asumir el tema , que los regañen o algo.  Vea que a brayan quizas le paso eso... la embarro bobamente y prefirio apartarse que continuar.
<ofprieto> jajjaa ja andresmujica  jhosman es como viritus xD
<linaporras> jajajjajaja
<ofprieto> Cm es comunity manager cierto ?¿ (perdon la ignorancia)
<linaporras> viritus
<linaporras> jajjajaja na que papayasos pa trollear
<linaporras> jaja
<BartOc3> si ofprieto
<andresmujica> igual el tema de delegación es algo para trabajar fuertemente.  lo importante es tener claras las tareas.
<linaporras> mmmm mmm ps mm
<linaporras> creoq ue no seria tanto como una convoatoria
<BartOc3> si por supuesto +1 andresmujica
<linaporras> porque es importante conocer a la persona
<linaporras> mas bien que Jhos vaya ampliando el
<linaporras> equipo de trabajo
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  siguiente punto...
<andresmujica> - cada tema debe tener un responsable quien debe liderar la discusión del
<andresmujica> mismo.  Si esta persona o personas no se encuentra en la reunión el tema
<andresmujica> simplemente se ignora hasta la siguiente reunión.  no se debe discutir sin
<andresmujica> los involucrados.
<andresmujica> creo que ese es autoexplicativo.
<andresmujica> si hay un tema propuesto y no esta la persona encargada, NEXT.
<andresmujica> bueno aunque eso creo que hace parte de las reglas de las reuniones...
<andresmujica> jiojiji
<andresmujica> chicos y señorita
<andresmujica> les propongo que dejemos asi hoy.. ya vamos para 2 horas
<andresmujica> y en la siguiente continuamos revisando el correo..
<BartOc3> ups como se va el tiempo entonces queda para la proxima reunion seguir con las reglas del concilio y los demas puntos que estan  pendientes...
<andresmujica> me queda un tema respecto al manejo del $$ pero lo podemos tocar en la siguiente reunión.
<BartOc3> Puntos que quedan pendientes 1, 3,4,6,7,8,9
<BartOc3> andresmujica,  ese punto si ingresa nuevo en la proxima reunion...
<andresmujica> gracias
<ofprieto> ok, y la proxima es en 15 ?
<BartOc3> 22 de mayo proxima reunion.
<andresmujica> oki
<BartOc3> creo que hoy se ha adelantado bastante..
<ofprieto> ok, excelente yo les he comentado que por motivos de universidad se me dañaron las reuniones en lo posible les leo o me conecto gracias a todos feliz noche :D
<linaporras> Perfect
<linaporras> Entonces zzz
<andresmujica> sip
<ofprieto> :D
<BartOc3> Buenos señores y señortia hasta mañana linaporras andresmujica hacker ofprieto
<hacker> zzz
<ofprieto> chao BartOc3
<andresmujica> chao
<hacker> bueno feliz noche
<andresmujica> saludos ofprieto
<andresmujica> gracias!
<andresmujica> chao linaporras hacker
<linaporras> que duerman :p
<BartOc3> feliz no voy a tener me toca pelear con un bugs de LibreOffice a esta hora..:s
<ofprieto> jajjaja BartOc3  yo que necesito disque programar a esta hora de la noche
<linaporras> jaja
<linaporras> oh z Dios
<linaporras> zzz
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-05-11
<Felipeborja> buena noche
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-05
<KenMaster> Buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-07
<ricardo-col> buenas
<ricardo-col> carlos
<ricardo-col> me lee?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-05-08
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches BartOc3 CarlosNeyPastor  julianarmando
<ofprieto> Don BrayanBautista.......
<BrayanBautista> Don prieto
<ofprieto> Andonen la u mas estresado
<BartOc31> Buena Noches BrayanBautista ofprieto
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, julianarmando como vamos?
<julianarmando> buenas buenas
<BartOc31> Bunas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hablando de todo, mañana cuadro al fin lo del arte
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno son las y 16 , que esperamos?
<BrayanBautista> Del ubuntuconLa :D
<BrayanBautista> Y otra vez no hubo reunión de la comunidad, sergio, Bart  como van con ubuntuconla
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, sobre ruedas :D ya con Pablo tenemos la parte de patrocinadores, esperamos esta semana sacar eso
<SergioMeneses> y el arte mañana la tengo y el sabado a mas tardar esta rodando en internet
<BrayanBautista> Uy!! Que super sergio :D
<SergioMeneses> Andres no puede venir porque esta en Miami
<SergioMeneses> Jhosman anda repartiendo la publicidad del flisol
<SergioMeneses> y Lina en transmilenio
<BrayanBautista> Agg :(
<SergioMeneses> no se que digan julianarmando y BartOc31
<BartOc31> pero no estamos a mayoria ??
<SergioMeneses> somos 3 y faltan 3
<BrayanBautista> Cuantos miembros del concilio minimo se necedita
<BrayanBautista> Para realizar la reunión
<SergioMeneses> son 4 no? porque somos 6 en total
<SergioMeneses> bueno bueno podemos hablar entre nosotros
<SergioMeneses> jhosman nunca esta activo, y lina y andres estan ocupados
<SergioMeneses> por hay lei lo de: "Apoyo al Proyecto Medellin Libre en el Programa Frida"
<SergioMeneses> se ve bastante bien! ellos no tienen una infografia para ayudarles por las redes sociales?
<BartOc31> perdon por responder tarde..andaba un poco ocupado: http://awesomescreenshot.com/02e2rr3k1b
<BartOc31> respecto a lo de medellin Libre.. es una muy buena iniciativa
<BartOc31> ellos tienen un video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRVx5twhmoA
<BartOc31> el cua les realizo canal beta muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, podemos armar un articulo/noticia en el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> y eso se replica en las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, que dice?
<SergioMeneses> BrayanBautista, al fin si viene a la ubuconla?
<BartOc31> +1
<BrayanBautista>  /msg SergioMeneses Estoy guardando $$ en el colchob
<julianarmando> yo aun estoy ahorrando para los pasajes de la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, pero acerca de Medellin libre
<julianarmando> si armar un articulo/noticia me parece bien
<SergioMeneses> bien :D
<BartOc31> bien
<SergioMeneses> señores algo a discutir?
<julianarmando> quien va a campus party este año? :P
<BartOc31> -1
<SergioMeneses> -1
<BartOc31> Yo solicite material para el Flisol Cartagena, pero aun no respondieron.... Pero si voy a solicitar material para los cursos de EducaLibre que vamos a empezar en mayo..
<SergioMeneses> ojala todos puedan ir a la ubuconla y alla hablamos bien de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, huy eso es grave!
<SergioMeneses> super grave
<Ubuntero|95431> Buenas, que pena alguien me puede ayudar?
<BartOc31> Cree una wiki del proyecto:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/EducaLibre donde voy a etsar colocando la informacion al respecto..
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, si eso vi en el email
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntero|95431, para soporte puedes ir a #ubuntu-co-meeting o #ubuntu-es
<BartOc31> SergioMeneses: ya envio el correo enseguida
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, y necesita algun tipo de ayuda para el proyecto?
<SergioMeneses> ...este sistema de reuniones me mata, mucho lag
<SergioMeneses> deberiamos hacer llamas para salir rapido en 30min esta esto :S
<BartOc31> Jairo Serrano y Jiliar Silgado miembros de UCo me van a ayudar con el curso...
<BartOc31> estamos necesitando por ahora es material grafico para hacer actividades en el colegio.. ya que tenemos las puertas abiertas....
<BartOc31> jiliar y otros compañeros de CaribeMesh van a ayudar a instalar Ubuntu en los 50 equipos con los cuales cuenta el colegio
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, seria excelente documentar bien esa implementacion
<SergioMeneses> una pregunta si ese es un proyecto ya aprobado y andando porq no sabiamos nada hasta ahora?
<BartOc31> Si por eso es mi idea de la wiki.. colocar toda la informacion al respecto.. al tema..
<SergioMeneses> bien bien
<SergioMeneses> yo espero ya este fds mandar los cambios de la revision de los proyectos
<BartOc31> SergioMeneses: yo envie unos 4 correos al respecto al proyecto cuando estaba apenas recolentando la informacion y practicamente 1 o 2 personas fueron los interesado
<BartOc31> y despues nadien mas dijo nada.. y me toco terminarlo con la comunidad local aca en cartagena
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, fresco no hay lio... asi pasa
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, julianarmando algo mas que discutir? BrayanBautista ?
<BartOc31> pues como re-organizar las formas o metodos de participacion de la comunidad en los eventos
<SergioMeneses> ash como q se me daño el cel :S
<julianarmando> mirar si cambiamos horarios de reuniones porque nunca se hacen no? o naaag?
<BartOc31> si julianarmando +1
<BartOc31> pero eso hay que hacerlo rapido no demoraros 2 o 1 mes.. en eso.
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, usualmente se cambia de miembros del concilio... hay una clausula de inasistencias en la wiki hasta donde recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> pero sino hay de otra pues toca cambiar las reunion
<SergioMeneses> reuniones
<SergioMeneses> y hacerlas mas eficientes, como q la generacion del irc se perdio... toca es hacer como llamadas o conferencias para agilizar el proceso
<BartOc31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Reglas_Miembros_Concilio
<SergioMeneses> hay esta
<SergioMeneses> la idea no es generar problemas... sino dar campo a gente que si quiera colaborar y participar de manera activa
<BartOc31> Retomar, hacer los resumen de actividades mensual o trimestral para las reapproval
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, +1
<SergioMeneses> pero una vez el concilio se estabilice podemos trabajar bien en todos los campos
<BartOc31> hay que revisar lo que comento hollman respecto al COC
<BartOc31> por la lista e correo
<BartOc31> ceo que es muy importante
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, si claro pero si nos toca hablarlo entre todo el concilio en pleno
<BartOc31> SergioMeneses: julianarmando ya envie la solicitud de material para lo de EducaLibre...
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, +1
<SergioMeneses> toca es molestar mucho a Mujica para q tramite eso
<BartOc31> Creo que hay una lista larga de tarea.. creo que lo primero seria cuadrar nuevamente el horario.. de las reuniones..
<BartOc31> para comenzar a organizar todo nuevamente..
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, podria ser un comienzo y saber quien esta en disposicion de seguir el ritmo
<BartOc31> Quien puede encargarse de enviar ese correo...?
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, yo lo puedo hacer!
<SergioMeneses> mañana es mi dia libre y espero trabajar en cosas de la comunidad
<BartOc31> ok perfecto... SergioMeneses una vez se cuadre el nuevo horario.. Yo cuadrado la agenda en el loco portal y la alimentamos entre todos..
<BartOc31> y se debe tener en cuenta esto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#A.2BAL8-Qu.2BAOk_se_debe_tener_en_cuenta_para_las_reuniones.3F
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, esperemos a ver q dicen del mail
<BartOc31> Hay que tener en cuenta esto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio#Reglas_de_Reuniones para las reuniones
<SergioMeneses> BartOc31, asi se hacian antes
<BartOc31> hay que retomar eso nuevamente SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> este año solo hay reporte de reuniones del 15 de enero y 26 de febrero
<SergioMeneses> :S
<BartOc31> :S
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores algo para finalizar BrayanBautista BartOc31 julianarmando ?
<julianarmando> no tengo mas que decir jejeje
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, BartOc31 bueno todo por hoy :D
<SergioMeneses> muchas gracias por la asistencia
<SergioMeneses> :)
<BartOc31> Bueno nos vemos!1 señores... me voy para la casa..
<SergioMeneses> chaus
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-05-04
<SergioM> oforietog: saludos
<SergioM> como vamos
<oforietog> Bn
<oforietog> Sabe algo de brayan
<SergioM> no nada
<SergioM> el dijo que venia
<SergioM> bueno hablemos de lo nuestro
<oforietog> Ok
<SergioM> ya tengo dos temas para wordpress
<SergioM> espero ma;ana o pasado montarlos en un vps para testing
<SergioM> y le daria acceso a ud para q trabajemos en eso
<oforietog> Ok esto quedaría que día?
<oforietog> Ok
<SergioM> ma;ana o pasado
<SergioM> todo depende de la cantidad de trabajo que tenga en la oficina jejejeje
<oforietog> Ok
<SergioM> pero voy a hacer lo posible por salir de eso ma;ana
<Fori> buenas
<SergioM> Fori: saludos
<oforietog> Listo lo de la carta de invitación de antiguos miembros ya esta?
<oforietog> Hola fori
<SergioM> oforietog: si claro, envie eso hace dias para revision
<Fori> Que hay pa hacer?
<SergioM> :)
<oforietog> Ok  no recordaba
<SergioM> Fori: vamos a montar un wordpress para testing
<SergioM> oforietog: Fori tenemos q hacer las votaciones de uco cuanto antes
<oforietog> Si esos es la prioridad creeria
<oforietog> Solicitar un llamado a participar
<SergioM> oforietog: si pero yo diria q le encarguemos a Lina la creacion de la votacion
<SergioM> nos toca es montar el llamado a participar
<Fori> SergioM: votaciones para?
<oforietog> Dos nuevos miembros de xoncilio
<Fori> son pa 2 cupos no?
<oforietog> Si
<jcqr123> Noches gente
<oforietog> Hol jcqt123
<jcqr123> Hace mucho empezaron???
<SergioM> Fori: los nuevos miembros
<Fori> vengan por que lo pasaron a esta hora?
<SergioM> para poder empezar a trabajar bien de nuevo
<SergioM> jcqr123: saludos
<Fori> jcqr123: llame a brayan
<Fori> porfa
<oforietog> Por que había disponibilidad antes
<SergioM> jcqr123: = brayan?
<Fori> y yo tambien
<jcqr123> No,  soy roa
<jcqr123> Jejejeje
<oforietog> ya lo llamo
<SergioM> Fori: porq andaba ocupado , revise el telegram jejejejeje
<Fori> el del celular
<SergioM> jcqr123: saludos Roa!
<SergioM> bueno volviendo al tema,
<jcqr123> No contesta Brayan
<oforietog> Noo
<oforietog> Sistema correo de voz
<SergioM> nos toca entonces trabajar en el template de ese correo oforietog , aunque yo diria que enviaramos la invitacion de los miembros antiguos antes de las postulaciones a votaciones del concilio... que dicen?
<oforietog> Ok me parece sergio
<SergioM> oforietog: Fori jcqr123 entonces enviamos eso el miercoles! :D quiero que brayan este al tanto de eso tambien
<SergioM> oforietog: peguele una revisada de nuevo por si hay algo que agregar
<jcqr123> Que van a enviar que pena llegue tarde
<Fori> listo a pegarnos jcqr123
<SergioM> jcqr123: Fori una invitacion a los miembros antiguos q estan inactivos para que se vinculen de nuevo a la comunidad
<SergioM> les reactivaremos la membresia a los que acepten
<oforietog> Ok Sergio yo reviso
<jcqr123> Ahh okay
<SergioM> me gustaria q eso saliera en la pagina web
<SergioM> pero bueno ya sabemos como es eso
<Fori> si ahi se le vencio a jairo
<SergioM> si eso vi
<SergioM> pero Jairo no ha dicho nada
<SergioM> la idea no es empujar la gente, sino hacerles ver que queremos que sigan como miembros activos
<Fori> osea
<Fori> estilo jhosman cantidad sobre calidad
<SergioM> bueno jcqr123 Fori oforietog algo que nos puedan agregar?
<SergioM> Fori: aja
<SergioM> esa es la idea
<SergioM> jcqr123: oforietog Fori algo que agregar? por mi parte es todo
<jcqr123> No nada
<Fori> a bueno
<Fori> jajajaja
<Fori> hagale
<oforietog> seguirle
<oforietog> Camellando ala wiki del flisol
<jcqr123> Hablando de flisol.
<jcqr123> Bogota
<jcqr123> Al ser canonical el principal patrocinador del evento
<oforietog> Yo no he visto el informe de materiales de brayan
<Fori> oforietog: marquele al celu
<jcqr123> Uco por derecho tiene un stand
<Fori> que venga
<jcqr123> Quien se va a encargar de eso
<SergioM> oforietog: cuando es el flisol?
<jcqr123> Yo no puedo puesto que estoy colaborando en la organización del evento
<oforietog> Ya se va a correo de voz
<SergioM> tenemos q decirle a Bart q envie el material
<oforietog> Jcqr
<jcqr123> SergioM 27 de junio
<SergioM> jcqr123: ufff tarde
<oforietog> Ya tenemos una persona fija para el flisol
<jcqr123> Ahh okay
<SergioM> jcqr123: eso depende de los organizadores del flisol
<SergioM> oforietog: toca precionar a brayan para el informe
<jcqr123> SergioM por temas de sitio no se pudo antes
<ofprietog> el me dijo que ya lo tenia
<SergioM> jcqr123: eso es mala organizacion desde mi punto de vista
<ofprietog> solo que no he entendido qeu paso con eso
<jcqr123> SergioM en parte si
<SergioM> bueno ofprietog yo hablo con Bart para q envie el material pronto
<SergioM> :D
<jcqr123> También una serie de cosas que pasaron al tiempo.
<ofprietog> ok
<jcqr123> En fin
<Fori> Señores marquelen no nos atrasemos mas
<Fori> esta comunidad
<Fori> si seguimos asi
<Fori> vamos a morir
<SergioM> Fori: ya vamos de salida
<Fori> yo els pase el numero por telegram
<SergioM> vamos a re-enfocarnos
<ofprietog> Fori: leaaaa
<Fori> Tonc
<ofprietog> que ya se le marco Fori y se fue a buzonnn
<Fori> Coman .. mierd...
<Fori> jajajajajajaja
<ofprietog> jajajjaja
<jcqr123> lol
<Fori> jajajaja
<SergioM> Fori: respeto por favor, guarde eso para el telegram
<Fori> jajaja okay
<SergioM> bueno pelaos algo q agregar antes de terminar esta reunion rapida
<SergioM> ?
<ofprietog> +1 si no sea asi}
<jcqr123> No
<Fori> No nada
<Fori> Prieto ud me las debe nos vemos con cuchillo a la salida
<Fori> ups
<Fori> sorry
<SergioM> o0
<jcqr123> Jajajajaja
<Fori> jajajaja
<SergioM> bueno se;ores estamos pendientes a la lista de correos
<Fori> listo SergioM
<Fori> y lina que?
<Fori> esta de vacas?
<SergioM> el proximo domingo llego a bogota
<SergioM> asi q nos podemos reunir
<Fori> esta estudiando?
<SergioM> Fori: no se
<SergioM> bueno amigos, gracias por venir a esta reunion rapida
<Fori> Vale
<SergioM> la idea es seguir trabajando
<Fori> mandese un correo
<SergioM> siks
<Fori> ese telegran ya no lo leo casi
<SergioM> toca aprovechar que voy a estar de manera presencial en bogota
<Fori> ve viene de r...tho?
<ofprietog> ok
<SergioM> no
<ofprietog> grasias SergioM Fori jcqr123  por asistir
<Fori> Si clarooooooo
<SergioM> bueno nos vemos por email
<Fori> jajajajajaja
<SergioM> jejejejejeje
<Fori> esoooo
<SergioM> se cuidan
<Fori> chao
<ofprietog> hasta mañana
<jcqr123> Chao gente
